
The Year Silicon Valley Went Morally Bankrupt - miraj
https://newrepublic.com/article/139147/year-silicon-valley-went-morally-bankrupt
======
samstave
The day Palantir was founded? Oracle founded? Cisco caving to NSA backdoors in
the early 90s?

Seems like there may be many days where this occurred.

------
internaut
tldr; Gawker was a "critical investigative news outlet" say people who worked
for Gawker.

And the media wonder why they've lost credibility.

------
baccheion
> "Tech moguls are trying to remake the world.."

No, they are trying to get more attention, power, and money. This is made
especially clear by "me too" startups receiving almost all funding, and all
"big talk" eventually amounting to empty words.

~~~
paulddraper
Yeah, my thought too. Plain ol' "getting rich" is the more common motivator.

------
thisnotmyacc
Political - isn't there a moratorium on that?

~~~
paulddraper
Yeah.
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13108404](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13108404)

> Thiel has been publicly vague about the specific policy alignments he shares
> with Donald Trump—but the two share a certain grandiosity and a disdain for
> the government, as well as a warped view of what it means to be a good and
> decent human being.

